

Linode Boost? - shail

Linode recently did an upgrade of its entire infrastructure. I was wondering whether anyone has felt any performance boost?<p>Anyone on HN did any performance comparison on their linode setup?
======
tbelote
I haven't really noticed anything, but my pingdom graph looks like an
improvement, and transfers to and from AWS seem to be about 3x faster.

<http://tombelote.com/linode-pingdom2012-2013.png>

~~~
shail
Awesome. They did improve their network infrastructure and this clearly shows
that.

------
threeseed
You're still using Linode ? Why ?

[http://turtle.dereferenced.org/~nenolod/linode/linode-
abridg...](http://turtle.dereferenced.org/~nenolod/linode/linode-abridged.txt)

~~~
misframer
There's more to a company than just that...

------
the_cat_kittles
I thought I noticed something... you are the first person to make me aware
they improved their infrastructure. sweet!

